# Concealed in New Hampshire



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just heard that it is now legal to carry concealed in NH without a permit. They join Alaska, Vermont, and Arizona in allowing anyone to carry concealed. There are limitations of course,Schools and federal buildings to name a few.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's about time. I loved how all the anti's in Michigan cried about loosening the laws on concealed carry. The press just did a huge study and found that in areas with high rates of people who carry that crime has gone down in the ten years it was legalized. Imagine that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Between 2002 and 2010 crime in AZ has droppd twice the national average. We had liberal carry laws before the current laws. It used to be you had to pay $85 sit in a class all weekend and shoot at the range without killing anyone. Crime started to drop then and has continued to drop.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I just heard that it is now legal to carry concealed in NH without a permit. They join Alaska, Vermont, and Arizona in allowing anyone to carry concealed. There are limitations of course,Schools and federal buildings to name a few.


 Yea thats the way it should be everywhere, here in AL they make their 25$ annual permit a requirement. Its not about your rights its about their right to make money at your expense. Because they dont need to make sure you are not a felon etc.. to legally carry concealed--we all know a felon if he wants to carry isnt going to let a permit keep him from carrying. So its a moot point thats shoved up the keister, and all I can say is ZEIG HEIL er....comrade.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Between 2002 and 2010 crime in AZ has droppd twice the national average. We had liberal carry laws before the current laws. It used to be you had to pay $85 sit in a class all weekend and shoot at the range without killing anyone. Crime started to drop then and has continued to drop.


You would think Texas would do the same thing but as of now, you still have to take the class and get the permit. That said, I try to stay away from town anyway and carry whatever I want here on my ranch.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

your right bar-d i have to try to remember to unload the rifle when i do go to town. its always locked and loaded. and if you ban the citizens from carrying guns then only the criminals and me will have em!!!!lmao


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I just heard that it is now legal to carry concealed in NH without a permit. They join Alaska, Vermont, and Arizona in allowing anyone to carry concealed. There are limitations of course,Schools and federal buildings to name a few.


Of all places, NH really! We could'nt even get it passed in Colorado. Maybe when more States fall in line with the above we will be able to also.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> Of all places, NH really! We could'nt even get it passed in Colorado. Maybe when more States fall in line with the above we will be able to also.


 Like California, CO has the next spot with tree huggers--anybody else see it the same?


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Like California, CO has the next spot with tree huggers--anybody else see it the same?


After the crime rate soared in Kalifornia the rich moved to Kolorado and started to impose the same type of lifestyle that failed in Ka.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah Colorado has a lot of Commifornians moving there and so do we. Everytime they have an earthquake or the fires flare up, or mud slides we get a bunch of them. Maybe we need to build a fence.... Nah they'd just swim the river....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Yeah Colorado has a lot of Commifornians moving there and so do we. Everytime they have an earthquake or the fires flare up, or mud slides we get a bunch of them. Maybe we need to build a fence.... Nah they'd just swim the river....


Their the ones that cost us our steel traps. No good rotten b$%#^*!


----------

